# Two Brothers Tag Teamin Elk



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Got a call last Wednesday night about 8:30 from my little Bro. Said he'd just shot a spike on his water hole and needed help with the extraction. So, my son and I loaded the clif bars and the knives in our packs and headed out. We got on the blood trail at 11:30 and had him found, quartered and packed out by 1:30 in the morning. This is my Bro's third elk on this water hole.









We let the spot rest for five days and last night my son and I decided to head up and see if we could pull it off again. He had a deer tag and I had the elk tag so he was gonna shoot if a deer came in and I was in charge of elk killin. The wind was kinda squirrelly and had me worried for a while. Then about 7:30 we heard some sticks popping and some movement down the canyon behind us. Unfortunately the wind was blowing right down the canyon at what ever was coming and they never showed up. It came up on 8:10 and I was worried the night was a wash when I looked down under my stand to see a spike slipping in for a drink. He moved in right under me and turned broadside. I had to aim high because of the acute angle of the shot and let one go. Whack! The bull ran off wearing a snuffer tipped piece of cedar sticking up out of his chest. The in hole was high right where I wanted but as he turned and boiled out of there I could not see an exit wound. I thought,"oh boy this is going to be a fun track job." Well, we climbed down out of the tree and called my Bro and he was there in 30 minutes to help with our extraction. We went to the place where I saw him last and fanned out. Nothing! not a drop of blood anywhere! I knew the trail would be scarce but I thought we'd at least find _some_ blood. Nothing! After searching in the general area for several minutes I decided to go back and re-play the whole thing over. Bruce kept heading on a line to where we thought he would have traveled and soon I heard him say, "He's over here." He'd bumped right into him pilled up not 20 yards from where his bull had died five days ago. Lesson learned: Just cuz there aint no blood doesn't mean they aint dead. :wink:

Two arrows, two hundred yard death dashes, and two spikes in the pot. 8)










Me and the boy. Gotta love it man!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

SWEEET!!! Nice BULLS <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Job well done buddy, I cannot wait to flap a lip over one of those juicy young pieces of Strap! So I missed the part where you got into your scentlock suit and screwed on you super duper whammy whatchmacallit open on impact razor things, and the part where you used your Nikon rangefinder and ranged him at 55 yards but thought you would chance it anyways for fear of not getting a shot at all! man you need to start watching the Outdoor Channel and learn how to sell this stuff man nobody is ever going to believe that you killed that elk with that old slow recurve while shooting fixed heads and wood bahabahabaha yeah right! I think you know what I am getting at! :? :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh and by the way Bruce's is bigger than yours does that have anything to do with genetics? 8) :lol:


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

enough to make even an ***** proud. That a boy Tex. You the man. & your bro.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I think your brother might have made the spike p&y. You on the other hand.... Nice work boys, when is dinner??


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That's good stuff right there.
And both taken with the old tackle.

Good job Tex. -()/-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Oh and by the way Bruce's is bigger than yours does that have anything to do with genetics? 8) :lol:


Ya know, we both share the same genetics but he did get the "jewel" of the family.  I shoot bigger bucks than he does though. :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shootin' Tex!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool. Great job guys!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, great spot congrats!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

One more thing.........Be sure to give credit where credit is due and remember who to thank for that nice piece of meat sitting right next to your mashed potato's. :mrgreen: 

Oh and another thing............bringing the total to Two more things but did I read the word snuffer? We need proof that the worlds sweetest broadhead works with old school technology too.............................What were you thinking? _(O)_


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> One more thing.........Be sure to give credit where credit is due and remember who to thank for that nice piece of meat sitting right next to your mashed potato's. :mrgreen:


Roger Rothar? (inventor of the Snuffer)



> Oh and another thing............bringing the total to Two more things but did I read the word snuffer? We need proof that the worlds sweetest broadhead works with old school technology too.............................What were you thinking?


Well, I would have used the EPEK head, but remember, we don't have a glue-on model yet. :wink:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, Tex. Now doesn't the Mrs. have a tag to fill?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good spikes, I've tried spikes out before but haven't gotten one yet, its harder than you think.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

So far this year Brothers and spike hunting is a good idea. Nice work...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to you and your bother. Nice job on those dandy spikes/aliens. That cool you went and helped your bother out and same the other way around. nice team work.Hope your son bags him a buck now and if yoru wife has a tag she to.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Good job, Tex. Now doesn't the Mrs. have a tag to fill?


My wife is a school teacher *and* she's in school earning her masters at the same time. :shock: So, all her time is spent either teaching a class or in class learning how to teach a class better.

I told her I would buy her a hunting tag when she has no class... :? :roll:

Meanwhile, the boy has a deer tag and he's of age that he can hunt all three seasons. So if he strikes out on archery we'll go out and get him a "gimmy" with a gun. :wink:

Plus, he and I both have elk skinhead tags, and I have an antelope skinhead tag. So, we should be waist deep in meat when all the smoke clears this winter.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Congrats to you and your bother. Nice job on those dandy spikes/aliens. That cool you went and helped your bother out and same the other way around. nice team work.Hope your son bags him a buck now and if yoru wife has a tag she to.


Thanks Dustin.

Ya, at 2:30 in the morning when we got back down to the trucks with his elk my Bro said "gee guys, thanks for coming out so late and helping me." I said."oh don't worry I'll get even with ya some day". :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Tex.... those are some nice elk. Whats the score on your brother's spike?? :lol: Hopefully Hunter can tag out on a nice buck and you guys can fill the rest of your tags as well. Almost didn't see you in the pictures with all that camo and face paint... just the white teeth to let us know where you were. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > Plus, he and I both have elk skinhead tags, and I have an antelope skinhead tag. So, we should be waist deep in meat when all the smoke clears this winter.


It sounds like you guys got a busy season ahead of you.

:shock: I did not think that Tex hunted with a gun. :lol: I hope your boy get his deer with his bow.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice critters tex. Looks like what I am going to try and accomplish this weekend. I can't wait to have some tasty meat in my freezer. Good luck on the rest of the hunts.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> :shock: I did not think that Tex hunted with a gun.


Truth is I haven't popped a cap on a critter in almost 17 years. These cow elk and antelope doe hunts will be the first in a long time. I hope I remember how to shoot a rifle.  I thought about trying to do it with a bow but it's only a meat hunt so I'll just settle for giving them a 30 cal. eardrop and let that be good enough. :twisted:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > :shock: I did not think that Tex hunted with a gun.
> 
> 
> Truth is I haven't popped a cap on a critter in almost 17 years. These cow elk and antelope doe hunts will be the first in a long time. I hope I remember how to shoot a rifle.  I thought about trying to do it with a bow but it's only a meat hunt so I'll just settle for giving them a 30 cal. eardrop and let that be good enough. :twisted:


Just rember you can shoot out to a couple hundred yards if you feel good enought.  :mrgreen: :lol: good luck on your hunts coming up.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet! 

WHY didnt you call me!?!? i would have loved to help you guys pack those two out!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> sweet!
> 
> WHY didnt you call me!?!? i would have loved to help you guys pack those two out!


The next time this happens your on buddy! :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sweet!!!!
Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > :shock: I did not think that Tex hunted with a gun.
> 
> 
> Truth is I haven't popped a cap on a critter in almost 17 years. These cow elk and antelope doe hunts will be the first in a long time. I hope I remember how to shoot a rifle.  I thought about trying to do it with a bow but it's only a meat hunt so I'll just settle for giving them a 30 cal. eardrop and let that be good enough. :twisted:


Umm, you stand corrected, I never forget anything remember, I am under the assumption you may have killed a critter in Montanny with a cannon! Lets say about ten years back! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My bad... I did turn a doe antelope into a Pezz dispenser once. :twisted: That was about ten years ago huh...


----------

